# how long?????



## bsgresham1969 (Jul 9, 2011)

how long does it take for your test results to post? the wait is killing me! although, i think i failed.....:sad:


----------



## Jay506 (Jul 9, 2011)

Everyone thinks they failed.  

When did you take it?  If you took it today, you wont find out til monday.  If you take it on a weekday you'll get it the next business day.


----------



## bsgresham1969 (Jul 9, 2011)

i took it today. the wait is unbearable!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2011)

A lot of us have dealt with it and lived. So can you. I took my NREMT-I/85 test on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 9, 2011)

I took my test on a Friday as well, waited till Monday for the results and it was aggravating! Luckily I passed! Cause I couldn't sleep and was constantly on the computer checking every hour! Lol

And I was told there's a trick as well, if you try to re-register and they didn't let you register, that means you passed, if you can register again to take the test, it means you failed the test. Anyone can prove me wrong on this?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 9, 2011)

Your fault for taking it on a weekend day....


You should know Monday morning-ish.  When I took my EMT on a Friday, I found out Monday at 8am.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 9, 2011)

I took my test on a Wednesday at about 10:30AM and although I didn't check every time I could have, I checked back at about 3:30 PM and found I had passed.  I understand from other posts that taking the test any time on Friday or Saturday, you'll have to wait until Monday (unsure what time) but probably after 9:00 AM or so.  Good luck.


----------



## bsgresham1969 (Jul 9, 2011)

_My stomach is tied up in knots. I have not been this anxious since the birth of my children. This is the worst_


----------



## medicdan (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm fascinated by our impatience, our insistence on instant gratification and immaturity faced when we don't get what we want. Now. I'm including myself in this... is it simply societal ADD or a paradigm shift (McDonaldsization, or is that BK)? 

Wait 72 hours, it's not that bad. Calm down.


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Jul 9, 2011)

as anyone here would admit, it does feel agonizing. it was for me. I got cut off at 120 questions, i was worried because i knew most people who passed their first time got cut off around 70. So naturally i was worried. so i took my test at 1200 hrs and got my results at 0600 the next morning. And lo and behold, i passed my first time, i bet you did fine! let us know


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 9, 2011)

I called my buddy who works for the NREMT and asked him to pull your score for you. I could tell you if you passed or not but I don't wanna ;P


----------

